# Halloween Pasta Idea



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

Oh my!


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Totally impressed! 
Beats the milk powder/gelatin brain mold.
A few scatterings of the big dried bonito flakes around the neck would look like moving critters. (they only last a minute or 2 in a humid environment).
Good work!


----------

